# bin for house



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

hazel has a large sterilite bin for her house. I don't have a cover on it as she has never even attempted to climb out. Is it inevitable that she will try at some point? It's a smooth bin that is about 2 feet tall.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

It's best to have a top because even a hedgie that doesn't climb may decide one day that they are gonna try it and can get hurt. There have been people on here who have had a hedgie escape from them even with nothing to climb on. An easy modification for the lid would be to cut out a large rectangle and make a mesh insert for ventilation. They can be hurt from falls but it can be worse if they escape and find some place to hide or possibly hibernate if there was a draft or they got cold once out.

For peace of mind I would for sure add one


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I agree with Hedgieonboard... I mean it is quite unlikely that your hedgehog will be able to escape, but at the same time I have had Kashi escape from a cage of that sort with only a PVC pipe to climb on top of... So just in case, I'd get a cover made


----------

